

Is Apple Deliberately Slowing Down Old iPhones? - Abundnce10
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2709502/Does-Apple-deliberately-slow-old-models-new-release-Searches-iPhone-slow-spike-ahead-launches.html

======
headShrinker
No. Now stop this.

~~~
zimpenfish
Hopefully future scholars will quote this as "Peak Betteridge".

